# Wilson Combat new AR9



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Just read an article on TTAG about these. Very nice I could see one of these in my future kind of pricey but it is a Wilson. I would consider this for home defense.

Wilson Combat | AR9 9mm SBR


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, would love to have the cash for that one! Would be perfect for urban issues.


----------

